# Hitting Off Mats



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't like hitting off mats. Mats can hide a bad swing's impact with the ball. What happens a lot of times is the club will slide along the mat into the ball. The resulting shot looks good, but gives the golfer suspect feed back. Problem is, that if the this type of swing is used on real turf, the golfer will endure many a fat shot until corrected. For you Euro folks you might still call this "sclaffing" a shot. 

However, sometimes a mat is all a golfer has to work with. I am in a situation right now where where most of my practice is done while hitting off a mat. When hitting off a mat, I am usually using my irons. I want to hear the "click" of a crisp, solid hit. This tells me, I am hitting the ball first, and not the mat. If I hear anything else, like a "thud" then I know my ball contact with the club is probably a fatty. This gives credence to the old saying "hit it thin to win". :thumbsup:


----------



## Silverbullet01 (Apr 3, 2012)

*....................*

So, what is your concern about hitting off the mats?


----------



## BirdieBoy (May 7, 2012)

*CC Elite RealFeelGolfMat*

Mats have come a long way - I agree listen for good ball contact on irons and if the balls up on a tee it really doesn't matter.
The top teachers all have a CC Elite mat at their facility mainly because of the true results on a fat shot. Butch Harmon Golf School NV - Mike Bender , FL - Jim McClean , Miami CC, and most recently David Leadbetter FL


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think the knock on mats is generally that they can rebound the club into the ball and produce a pretty good result that you wouldn't have gotten off grass.

Personally, I don't mind them just to hit a few balls and loosen up, but I wouldn't want to take a lesson on a mat.


----------

